# YOU CAN DO IT IF I CAN!!!! Travelling with IBS...!



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Everyone! I was diagnosed with IBS 2 months ago after years of suffering!! But I want everyone to know that you CAN get through it! If everyone could read this blog:MY BLOGI have IBS-D, but I try not to let it ruin my life, I take hold of it and not allow it to stop me from doing things that I want to do. I have travelled all over the world from Australia to Thailand to backpacking in France and Italy! Don't be sad! We can do it!RachL


----------

